

Pandora Worth 66% Less Than IPO Price, Analyst Says - scottkduncan
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2011/06/16/pandora-worth-one-third-of-ipo-price-analyst-says/

======
veyron
The analysts say this AFTER the company goes public.

